# kann sich 2 gb leere daten ansammeln?



## Z-r0 (22. Mai 2002)

hi
seltsame frage aber ích hab alle meine ordner von meiner festplatte nachgeprüft und zusammengerechnet, wie viel GB belegt sind... es waren genau 16,b (inklusive virtuellem arbeitspeicher) GB aber ich hab nurnoch 300 MB von meiner 20 GB festplatte frei, obwohl es 3,5 GB sein müssten... hab erst vor 2 wochen defraggmentiert... woran kann das liegen, denn das nervt mich schon ziehmlich...


----------



## Dario Linsky (22. Mai 2002)

kann vieles sein...
auslagerungsdateien?
http://tutorials.de/showthread.php?threadid=16505&highlight=hiberfil
temporäre dateien?
einfach mal die temporary internet files im iexplorer löschen und c:\temp\ ausleeren.
und nebenbei: 20gb sind nicht wirklich 20gb, sondern 20.000mb (also ca. 19,5gb oder sogar noch weniger).

/* edit */
zudem hat windows eh eine kleine macke, was die berechnung von speicherplatz angeht. auf meinem rechner im büro hab ich hin und wieder mal eine abweichung von 9gb!
/* /edit */


----------



## Nanaki (22. Mai 2002)

das kann schon vorkommen, da die festplatte in bestimmte bereiche eingeteilt ist, so z. b. hat die festplatte auch ein inhaltsverzeichnis indem angegeben wird was jetzt gelöscht wurde und noch andere dinge. Doch es kann vorkommen das plötzlich ein eintrag dort fehlt und dabei der festplattenspeicher nicht korrekt angezeigt wird. Dabei wird halt mal wieder zeit zum formatieren.


----------



## Eyewitness (22. Mai 2002)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß Du Win98 hast. Wenn Du in der letzten Zeit öfters mal große Dateien hin und hergeschoben hast, dann kommt Windows nicht damit klar. Du mußt dann einfach Scandisk drüber laufen lassen und schon zeigt der Dir den richtigen Space wieder an. Wenn Du Win98 hast. 
Wenn nicht, dann wird es andere Ursachen haben.


----------



## Z-r0 (22. Mai 2002)

hab win2k und alle temp files gelöscht


----------



## DaKing (29. Mai 2002)

Es könnte sich auch um einen Virus handeln. Hatte vor kurzem einen auf meiner Festplatte. Der hat Dateien in einem Temporären Ordner angelegt, bis es irgendwann 2GB waren. Kannst ja mal gucken, ob du eine Datei namens "Explorer.scr" im Ordner C:\Windows\System hast.


----------

